# Major character to die in next Gaunts Ghosts novel.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres going to be spoilers in here for those that aren't up to date on the series obviously. Mentioning a few previous deaths and you'll be able to tell whose still alive and therefore safe till you're up to date. So read on at your peril.


Ok so, Khorne's Fist has brought up in his 'BL - Dublin' thread, that they announced another major character from the series will die in the next novel. Speculation time people!

So in my head I see Gaunt, Rawne, Mkoll, Curth, Larkin and Criid as the 'untochables'. The ones I just don't think will die, at least not until the final novel. Gaunt for the obvious reason. Rawne is just too big a character, arguably the biggest character other than Gaunt himself, having killed Corbec before, I just can't see the last Tanith high ranking officer getting killed. Mkoll is, Mkoll, I personally don't think he'll even die in the final novel. Larkin I see surviving for almost the same reasons as Rawne, having killed Bragg and had his whole ordeal with Cuu, it just doesn't seem like he will. Curth is the only senior medic left, Kolding just isn't a big enough character or possess enough presence to fill that role. And Criid, again much like Rawne, Larkin and Mkoll, I just see her surviving till the very end.

Banda, Nessa, Domor and Brostin, all seem to have had their roles somewhat diminished from main characters as of late. Granted Nessa has never really been main, but she's been important enough to not be thrown in at the level of say Hwlan, Leyr, Lubba or Derin, to name but a few. So I just don't think their deaths will have enough impact or could be considered 'major' characters. Cant could also be thrown in with these, though that death scare in _Salvations Reach_ has kept him safe in my mind.

Blenner and the other newcomers introduced in _Salvations Reach_, just haven't been round long enough(one novel in fact, apart from Blenner) and even then weren't really all that expanded upon in the last novel, apart from Wilder, but again, too new, not enough impact. Blenner may have made several appearances throughout the series and may well be a main character, but he just doesn't again, seem important enough. Kolding would also apply here. 

Zweil is just too old, I think most people are expecting him to be on his way out. 

I think virtually everyone is expecting Meryns demise and would in fact cheer it, so I'm ruling him out too.

Baskevyl, Ludd and Ban Daur, whilst vulnerable, major enough to make an impact yet not quite on the same level as my 'Untouchables', are in my mind relatively safe. More on Ludd below, but for Ban Daur, I just feel so much of the last novel was spent toying with the idea of killing him and then ultimately not, that it would almost seem redundant to kill him off in the very next novel. As for Bask, again, in the last novel we were given the impression, even if just for a little while, that he was dead, combined with his status as a true major character being a little off and on. I see him as a main character, I felt that shiver go through me when he was supposedly dead, but not to the same level as other main characters. 

So with all that said, my list of the character to be killed is: Kolea, Varl, Bonin, Eszrah, Maggs, Beltayn, Hark and Dalin Criid. Though the last three I'm a little less worried about. I'm seriously worried about Varl, Bonin and Beltayn, all three of them are big favourites of mine, but seem to be almost waiting to get killed to sucker punch me, when Varl was being shot at by the Sirkle in _Salvations Reach_, I was reading every line with trepidation. Dalin seems like a death that could really rock Tona, make her go really fucking off the rails, Kolea would have a similar effect on her, as would the death of Dalin on Kolea or vice versa. Eszrah just seems to be waiting to throw himself infront of Gaunt to save his life at any point. Hark could be killed off heroically, forcing Ludd to really step up and giving him that major hit of having his mentor and role model killed, this being the reason I think Ludd is safe, although Ludd could of course be killed to give Hark that rare push that we saw with Soric, although that's also the exact reason I don't think it will happen, as we've already seen it happen to him. And Maggs, well he's certainly major enough in my head, yet still vulnerable like Varl, Bonin and Beltayn, though his death just would slap me as hard as those three, though I still like his character a lot with that being said.

So yeah, my real concerns are Varl, Bonin and Beltayn. But that's just because they aren't 'untouchable' and are some of my favourite characters. But there deaths would just be, hard hitting deaths. Kolea, Dalin and Hark on the other hand would also provide some major character development for other characters as well as being big hits(well not so much Dalin, I personally don't really care about him, but it would hurt our beloved Tona).


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I could have saved you a lot of time with this. Every step Gol Kolea takes toward facing up to be a father again... is another step closer to the hangman's block. :wink:

My dark horse candidate: Rawne, for every reason you mentioned. He's becoming sympathetic, he's turning into a true believer, etc. His killer? Meryn, and in the sort of under-handed fashion that would leave you *itching* for him to die. Following his just desserts, I imagine M'koll becoming a more prominent part of the series. While important thus far, he's been more of a "in the background" character.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I'd be inclined to believe Baskevyl, Beltyn, or Varl

Of the three, I see the first being taken out saving the lives of others (notably Wilder, Blenner, or Felix) and the others with Meryn having a hand in their deaths.

Why them?

Well Baskevyl because he is, to my knowledge, the most senior Belledon member of the regiment. His death would require Gaunt to fill the spot (and potentially show if he favours the old ghosts more than the whole regiment), leave it open, or give command to Wilder.

As for Beltyn and Varl; let me start with Varl first. He's one of the few people Rawne might be inclined to call a friend, this means he's important to Rawne. And who does Meryn want dead beyond Gaunt? Thats right Rawne, but he'll have to suffer a bit first; and you do that by taking out Rawnes friends and allies.

Beltyn is very close to Gaunt, his death would hurt the colonel-commissar a great deal because they have been through so much together. Like Varl, Meryn having a hand in that to make Gaunt suffer is something I can easily see.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I could have saved you a lot of time with this. Every step Gol Kolea takes toward facing up to be a father again... is another step closer to the hangman's block. :wink:
> 
> My dark horse candidate: Rawne, for every reason you mentioned. He's becoming sympathetic, he's turning into a true believer, etc. His killer? Meryn, and in the sort of under-handed fashion that would leave you *itching* for him to die. Following his just desserts, I imagine M'koll becoming a more prominent part of the series. While important thus far, he's been more of a "in the background" character.
> 
> Just my thoughts!


Regarding Kolea, those are my thoughts exactly, though I'm also prepared for the potential curveball of Dalin being killed instead shortly after Kolea finally steps up to being his father again. Potentially being killed saving Kolea or under Koleas command, or in anyway that would both really break him down and also cause a rift between him and Tona.

As for Rawne, whilst I'm pretty sure Meryn will go after him, it would just seem too much like Cuu killing Corbec all over again. Others will bite the dust because of Meryn, either directly or indirectly, but I don't think it will be Rawne.



darkreever said:


> Personally I'd be inclined to believe Baskevyl, Beltyn, or Varl
> 
> Of the three, I see the first being taken out saving the lives of others (notably Wilder, Blenner, or Felix) and the others with Meryn having a hand in their deaths.
> 
> ...


Exactly on all three points. Though I'm still not that worried about Bask, he's still very vulnerable for the reasons you listed, and on a similar note, Kolea dying would finally give Daur the opportunity to step up to Major.

Like I said, Varl and Beltayn are real, real concerns of mine, theres just so many reasons why killing them would punch people hard.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> So in my head I see Gaunt, Rawne, Mkoll, Curth, Larkin and Criid as the 'untochables'.


He did say the reason he killed off Bragg and Corbec was to show that no-one was untouchable. 

He also mentioned that while at an event in the States a guy asked him if he really killed of Bragg, and when he replied in the affirmative the guy went for him and security had to step in.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Regarding Kolea, those are my thoughts exactly, though I'm also prepared for the potential curveball of Dalin being killed instead shortly after Kolea finally steps up to being his father again. Potentially being killed saving Kolea or under Koleas command, or in anyway that would both really break him down and also cause a rift between him and Tona.


My only counterpoint to this is that Dalin is kind of a talisman of the future. One of the ongoing themes of the story (though it admittedly has not been touched on too much lately) was the idea that the Tanith - and, by extension, their new comrades - were fighting to get a new homeworld. Killing Dalin would forecast a change in that.

Kolea, on the other hand, has always been a supporting character... and somewhat redundant at that.

Eh, at the end of the day, I'm just offering thoughts. My points are in no way more valid than yours!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I gotta say I'm kinda beyond caring about any individual character. I felt the last couple of books have been strained and stretched, as if Abnett was running out of ideas. While I will read more of them, I'm getting pretty bored with the same old story line at this stage. 

I just want Mkvenner back.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Could also be Milo, if we get to see him again in the next book, and not later in the arc.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> My only counterpoint to this is that Dalin is kind of a talisman of the future. One of the ongoing themes of the story (though it admittedly has not been touched on too much lately) was the idea that the Tanith - and, by extension, their new comrades - were fighting to get a new homeworld. Killing Dalin would forecast a change in that.
> 
> Kolea, on the other hand, has always been a supporting character... and somewhat redundant at that.
> 
> Eh, at the end of the day, I'm just offering thoughts. My points are in no way more valid than yours!


Oh I agree completely, I'm just saying I'm ready for a potential curveball of Dalin being the one killed, as I imagine everyone is counting Koleas days down and expecting his death.



Lupe said:


> Could also be Milo, if we get to see him again in the next book, and not later in the arc.


I doubt it. I've no doubt he will turn up again, but I just don't see Abnett bringing him back again after all this time only to kill him off.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Angel of Blood - you critisize me for spoilers, but still wrote without spoiler tags yourself. =)
1) Why you guys have such love for Tona Criid - as of my opinion - it is the most despicable character in the GG cycle. 
2) The most probable deaths in Warmaster are Varl, Beltayn, Kolea, Criid, Hark and Ludd. Yours predictions are very good guys - but it will definitely be someone or several someones from this 6. Rawne, Bonin, Mkoll and Larkin will definitely didnt die till the last novel.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Angel of Blood - you critisize me for spoilers, but still wrote without spoiler tags yourself. =)
> 1) Why you guys have such love for Tona Criid - as of my opinion - it is the most despicable character in the GG cycle.
> 2) The most probable deaths in Warmaster are Varl, Beltayn, Kolea, Criid, Hark and Ludd. Yours predictions are very good guys - but it will definitely be someone or several someones from this 6. Rawne, Bonin, Mkoll and Larkin will definitely didnt die till the last novel.



I've made it clear at the start though, that in no uncertain terms, spoilers will be all over this thread, that and if someone is moronic enough to click on a thread about the next Ghosts novel, having not read the others......then they're a tit. Having said all that, I'm pretty sure you were just bantering. 

Why is she the most despicable character to you? She's the ex hive ganger, who took it upon herself in a time of war to look after two (presumably)orphaned children. Became a Ghost, an incredibly talented and able one at that. Deservedly rose up through the ranks as an respected and talented commander. Is fiercely loyal to Gaunt and the regiment. And generally a very sympathetic character I feel. I'm interested to know why you dislike her so much.

What makes you think Bonin is so safe? I'm beyond worried for him, with his preternatural luck, I'm just waiting for, and dreading the battle in which it finally runs out. In any other sci-fi setting, someone that lucky would keep being that lucky, but this is 40k, it just screams out a death sentence waiting to happen.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I will cry like a pathetic little bitch if Varl dies.... Just the thought of potentially reading about his death gets my chest a little tight... lol, I can't handle the all this stress that comes with the Gaunt's Ghosts series :laugh:


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

What about Meryn? He has been around from the start, he is quite major. Sure, he has been moving fast into 'unsympathetic' territory, but I don't see where that exempts him from being a major character or being killed off. ^^


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Liliedhe said:


> What about Meryn? He has been around from the start, he is quite major. Sure, he has been moving fast into 'unsympathetic' territory, but I don't see where that exempts him from being a major character or being killed off. ^^


See both mine and the others for Meryn. We all know he's fucked now, with his scam exposed and his days are numbered. But it's all about how long it will be before he dies and how many people he will take down with him. I'm still not sure whether he will be killed in this next novel, killing someone else in the process, or if he will survive the book(killing someone else) and then go on like that. 

Whilst I like the idea, I don't want to see him turn into a Cuu. Cuu and his arc were brilliant, everyone loathed him, everyone knew he was trouble, and he just kept surviving and killing off beloved Ghosts. But much as I hated him, it was just excellent. I'm just worried if Meryn is taken in this direction, then it might feel too much like a repeat. Having said that, I'm confident Abnett won't make that mistake.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Liliedhe said:


> What about Meryn?


His actions throughout Salvations Reach are building him up to be one of the next 'major' internal conflicts of the ghosts. That offers him a measure of protection, at least for a little while.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

On the one hand, you could have a two-for-one special... Meryn pushes the ultimate button and takes out Banda, because she tried to warn Rawne. This, in turn, sends Rawne into killing mode. So long, Meryn! :biggrin:

On the other hand, now that I think about it, if Abnett managed to make it work so that Meryn somehow ALSO took out a vengeful Rawne in the middle of a battlefield situation... and set it up so that he was an even BIGGER antagonist in the novel after that... Man, that would be a coup! I'd hate every second of it, but wow!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> Why is she the most despicable character to you? She's the ex hive ganger, who took it upon herself in a time of war to look after two (presumably)orphaned children. Became a Ghost, an incredibly talented and able one at that. Deservedly rose up through the ranks as an respected and talented commander. Is fiercely loyal to Gaunt and the regiment. And generally a very sympathetic character I feel. I'm interested to know why you dislike her so much.


 - very simple -in my humble opinion she is the most unreal character - her emotions in all novels (except Blood Pact) was very blant and unimpressive. And as you wrote - there are nothing interesting in her - a simple female guardsman in W40K. Rawne, Bonin, bASKEVYL, Mkoll, Beltayn etc/etc. thats the characters who shows true emotions and thats why we love them.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah forget to mention - all this family lines - G and son, Dalin, Yoncy its beginning to @[email protected] (in good sense) like Sharps novels. Abnett should stop building this family clans - because its uninteresting and it should be brutal - there are no happiness in W40K


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

How about Captain Daur? Ok he's maybe not a major character, but the pretty boy needs to be knocked off. I'm hoping it's not Rawne...


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Anakwanar,

The quoting function works like this:

[quote.]Your text goes here.[/quote]

Ensure there is no period in the first quote bracket.

Your text should look like this:


> The quote function makes it easier for us to read your posts.


Not to be a smartass, but, AMAZINGLY, there's even a "quote" button at the bottom right of each post you want to reply to. Once you get to the reply window, you can section off the original post with as many quote brackets as you'd like, allowing you to respond either to the post as a whole, or to specific paragraphs within said post.

And we all lived happily ever after! :biggrin:


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Phoebus. Done.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Strangely and i think iam a loner in that - but i really really want for Criid, Kolea and Dalin to die in the next book. I do not like their storyline at all - this lost family -parents thing - meh, disappointing.


----------

